# LCRC Field Trial



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

If you are looking for a room for our field trial, club member Nancy Moran has a nice B&B in Craftsbury with two rooms. She is holding it available for field trialers for this weekend. http://www.millvillageroad.com/?page_id=5


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

The Open will be on Town Hill Rd in Wolcott tomorrow morning and derby on Lake View rd in Elmore. If you are running both please go to derby first unless you are in the first ten in Open


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any/all updates appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Derby placements:
9
3
6
13
RJAM 4
JAMS 1 5 8


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Qualifying at Russell's tomorrow. Amateur on Bliss Hill Rd and Open starts in Wolcott.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking for Open callbacks to the land blind. Does anyone have them?


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open callbacks:
1,2,3,4,7,8,9,17,18,22,24,26,28,30,32,36,37,38,39,40,43,44,46,48,52,53,55,56,57. 29 back. Start with 17 Tomorrow


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you, Terry! Deb Wilks.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Callbacks to AM LB: 1,2,4,6,8,10,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,22,23,24,25,27,28,29,31,32,33,34,36,38,40,43,43,45,46,47,49,50 (36 dogs) Starting dog #17.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Callbacks to Open WB: 1,2,3,4,7,9,17,18,22,43,44,48,52,55 (14 dogs). Dog #30 starts.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Should have been Dog #43 starts in Open WB.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Am callbacks to water blind:
2,6,8,12,14,15,17,18,19,22,23,24,25,27,32,34,36,38,42,46,50

Starts at 8am at Simonds on Bliss Hill


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Am callbacks to water blind:
2,6,8,12,14,15,17,18,19,22,23,24,25,27,32,34,36,38,42,46,50. 21 dogs

Starting at 8am at Simonds on Bliss Hill Rd.


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Open callbacks to water marks. 12 dogs back. 2,3,4,7,17,18,22,43,44,48,52,55 44 starts


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Qualifying call backs to water marks:

2 4 5 6 7 8 13 15 16 18 20

Start at 8am at Russell's at Earl Grey


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Am to watermarks
8,12,15,18,19,22,24,27,42. 9 dogs


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the updates


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any final results?


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

Results are up on EE now


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the information, it is appreciated!


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

*results again*

DERBY
#9 JJ - Robert & Kristine Tosadori H: Bob 1st
#3 Gamble - Frank & Mimi Kearney H: Mimi 2nd
# 6 Joy - Therese Johansson-Butler H: Lois Munroe 3rd
#13 Zone - Frank & Mimi Kearney H: Mimi Kearney 4th
#4 Target - Myra & Steve Fuguet H:Mark Mosher Res. JAM
#1 Atticus Carey Phillips JAM
#5 Rockerin All Shaqued Up - Jonathan Shepherd, H: Patti Roberts JAM
#8 Jaeger	- Steve Patterson JAM

QUALIFYING
#2 Bedazzled II Martha & John Russell H: Martha Russell 1st – new QAA 
#15 Beaverdam's Second Chance Rick Roberts	H: Patti 2nd – new QAA 
#8 Peregrine Hawk's Red Lightning*** Kathy Yates 3rd
#16 High Peak's Objection Overruled Sammie Thompson 4th
#4 Watersedge Mystic River Joe Waters H: Lois Munroe Res. Jam
#6 Where There's Smoke There's Fire Nick Staszko Jam
#7 Maple Hill's Ella Enchanted Chris Videtto/H: Lois Munroe Jam

AMATEUR
#8 Cropper's Fire in the Hole Newt & Karen Cropper H: Newt 1st
42 NAFC-FC Texas Troubador Martha & John Russell	H: Martha 2nd
15 AFC Black Magic's Return to Lender Wendy Buckler/Newt Cropper H: Wendy 3rd
22 FC Hunting Creek Classy Girl JH Marion Stroud-Swingle H: John Armstrong 4th
19 FC AFC Counterpoint's Sidekick Jerald & Debra Wilks H: Jerald Res. Jam
12 CAFC Northern Trooper John & Marge Stouffer; H: John Jam
18 Wind Clan Medicine Man Kate Simonds Jam
24 Fenway's Triple Crown Stephen & Gale O'Connell H: Steve Jam
27 FC-AFC Ragin Eye of The Storm John Thomas Jam

OPEN
#55 Timber Town Eclipse Timber Town Kennels H: Rick Roberts 1st – NEW FC
7 Wind Clan Medicine Man Katharine Simonds 2nd
22 M&M's Putting on the Ritz Linda Weiss Mark Mosher 3rd
52 CAFC Northern Trooper John and Marge Stouffer Rick Roberts 4th
17 FC AFC Holland Cliffs Tropical Storm Alvin Hatcher H: Alan Pleasasnt	Res. Jam
3 Fenway's Triple Crown Stephen & Gale O'Connell Steve O'Connell Jam
43 FC AFC Counterpoint's Sidekick Jerald & Debra Wilks Jerald Wilks Jam
44 FC Topbrass Linekin's Riptide Cameron Clark Rick Roberts/Cam Clark Jam
48 FC AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet Marion Stroud Swingle H: A. Pleasant/M. Sykes Jam


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks to Terry , David , Jennifer and all involved for another well run trial.


----------

